# 90's era craftsman tractor



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I have this tractor from my grandfather, been using it without issue for about 10 years now. recently, it stopped wanting to start properly.

I am required to pour gas into the carburetor at which time it starts and runs without issue.

Hopefully it is something stupid as the tractor runs fine other than the failure to start because inadequate start fuel. I did recently clean the carburetor thinking it was dirty, but it was not, it is clean.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Fuel filter, or a weak fuel pump maybe?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> Fuel filter, or a weak fuel pump maybe?


+1 also check to make sure the bowl on the carb isn't leaking.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Does the choke close completely? If not, the cable may need to be adjusted to allow the choke valve to completely close.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

What kind of engine do you have in it?


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> What kind of engine do you have in it?


Briggs


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Ware said:


> Fuel filter, or a weak fuel pump maybe?


I did the filter last year. Is the pump the little box on the front of the carb?


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Does the choke close completely? If not, the cable may need to be adjusted to allow the choke valve to completely close.


I believe so, depending on when last used it will start ok without me having to dump fuel into the carb.

Maybe as noted the pump isn't pumping enough to get it started, then once it's going it is ok


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Fuel filter, or a weak fuel pump maybe?
> ...


Nothing appears to be leaking, so that's a plus


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> ...Is the pump the little box on the front of the carb?


Not sure which engine you have, but a vacuum operated fuel pump might look something like this:


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

mine is most similar to this: http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/briggs_opposed_twin_carb.asp


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> mine is most similar to this: http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/briggs_opposed_twin_carb.asp


Oh yeah! Those are old school 80s and 90s for sure. There are two major versions, a three screw and four screw. Take note of which you have before you buy a replacement or a rebuild kit. The fuel pump diaphragms can get pretty stretched out and rupture on those, or the fuel and vacuum lines were pretty susceptible to rot and vapor lock depending on the exact exhaust/heat setup used.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> I believe so, depending on when last used it will start ok without me having to dump fuel into the carb.
> 
> Maybe as noted the pump isn't pumping enough to get it started, then once it's going it is ok


This sounds a lot like the issues I've had with my almost 20 year old Kohler CV15-powered tractor since it was new. Sometimes it wouldn't start without a little starter fluid after being idle for a while. The fuel filter is clear, so I could see that gas wasn't getting sucked in to the carb at times without a little help. I figured it was a weak fuel pump, but the original one died a few years ago and it behaved the same way with a brand new one. Two years ago I removed and cleaned out the gas tank and rebuilt the carb (which was surprisingly clean) and it still needs a little starter fluid every once in a while to get going. The thing still runs great once it's running, so I just work around it at this point.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

massgrass said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> > I believe so, depending on when last used it will start ok without me having to dump fuel into the carb.
> ...


Some of those Kohlers with hydraulic lifters suffered from the lifters not bleeding down correctly after sitting. They would crank but not build compression due to the valves being held open when they were not supposed to be. A whiff of starting fluid or carb cleaner and they might fire, and get good oil pressure to the lifters again, start working and it's off to the races again. If that was the case, the engines would usually cough, fire, back fire through the intake a time or two, and then take off.


----------

